# Pets at home own brand litter



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I went to *pet shop* and asked for paper litter. They recomended-wood pellet cat litter (bigger version of the rat litter they have). As i brought it home on the bus I noticed it smells really strongly of pine.
"this environmentally friendly litter is ground, filtered and pelletised with no additives or glues and provides a natiral pine scent".

Its not suitable is it?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Definitely not suitable because of the pine.


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I used it for a couple of months before i switched to Carefresh and though it did smell of pine, it was very low in dust....until it got wet. When it gets wet it turns into sand. That was the only thing i didn't like about it, and i thought it might not be too comfy for my rats to walk on.

I'd say use that bag and switch to Carefresh. Or maybe you could use it in your litter trays?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Sara I take it you know where I bought it from (the company name has been removed  ). It was sold as litter, I just want to use it in the trays, just worries cus I dont know what wood it is made from.
Thanks for getting back


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

Are we not allowed to say [email protected] on here, either?! 

Yup, i know the one you mean  I think it's made out of pine...I work at [email protected] and we recently switched to Carefresh because of the worry about phenols, but the risk of it causing problems is much, much lower than if you used shavings, as the pine is processed and tightly compacted and is low in dust.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok thanks, so Im a bit confused now, are you saying I could use carefresh in the litter trays? I must say I like that stuff in the litter trays-its really heavy so when they jump on the side it dosent go everywere :lol:


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Since you are in teh UK, have you tried Tesco's paper cat litter? That is, if you have on near you... I know you can prder it online for like Â£2.50 a bag. It's heavy like carefresh and cheaper to boot. ^^


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

That sounds really good thank you


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

No, no, the cat litter should be fine in the litter trays  Whatever's easier for you.

Thanks for the tip about the Tesco litter, i might get some when i use the last of my Carefresh


----------

